# San Antonio Draft Day Discussion



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I know that I am a Rocket fan above anything, but since no one has started one of these here, then let me be the first!

Who do you guys think will be picked by your Spurs?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

dont they have like the 2nd round, 59th pick? so probably someone not good


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Wow, I...didn't realize that. Oopsie...


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

what have the spurs proved about their picks??? that they know what they are doing. he will be a good player. look and see


----------



## theolo (Dec 19, 2005)

they already traded him for two second round picks


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah,that kinda grinds my gears.
I was mad we didn't get pittsnoggle or dean,they're good!


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Teeheehee...you said Pittsnoogle...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

No he didn't, but...teehee...you did!


----------



## tDUnc#21 (Jun 29, 2006)

I duno i jus dont thnk pittsnogle, as good as he is and as much as i likd watching him in college, will progress to be a very good NBA player, but hey i might eat my words....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Welcome to the spurs community, buddy. Hope ya stick around :cheers:


----------

